# fire bricked after miui update



## crash86 (Mar 20, 2012)

alright fellas, I had cm7 and twrp installed..everything was just DANDY and then i followed these steps to upgrade to miui ics build:
"*...Step 3*: Once transfer is complete, shut down your Kindle Fire.
*Step 4:* Boot into a custom recovery. ClockworkMod Recovery and TWRP are popular choices and you can choose to install whichever you like.
*Step 5:* Take a NANDROID backup. This may come handy later on if you have problems with MIUI and wish to revert back to current setup.
*Step 6:* Do a complete wipe & factory reset from the custom recovery.
_*Warning:* This will delete all your personal data._
*Step 7:* Flash the ROM you transferred to your Kindle in Step 1. In CWM, you can do this from _install zip from sdcard > choose zip from sdcard > [.zip file from Step 1]_
*Step 8:* Wipe both_ cache_ and _Dalvik cache._
*Step 9:* Reboot!"
after that Im stuck at the recovery yellow triangle, so i installed the kindle driver thats out there(shows up as android adb device after install) and now after driver install i boot the kf, it recognizes device, then disappears, then shows up, then is gone again. I cant push anything to the KF if it doesnt show up...i cant even quickly push something to it while its in device manager. Suggestions?


----------



## Thepooch (Mar 18, 2012)

this is what I would try the ideal thing would be to get into twrp after unbricking wipe like crazy factory/data restore wipe cache, system maybe a few times each then restore an old backup or flash a different rom altogether.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1428428
Edit: I wonder about how good a connection your getting with your usb cable as well


----------

